# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Jak schudnąć ?

## pati00-a

Dziewczyny, ratunku… Muszę schudnąć.  Im szybciej – tym lepiej. Mam już dość tego tłuszczu. Próbowałam już wszystkiego, diety, siłownie, fitness, kremy, masaże i nic. Może zgubiłam z 5 kg w 3 miesiące… Teraz chcę brać tabletki, ale nie wiem, które są godne zaufania. Dużo słyszałam o amerykańskich produktach na opatentowanym składzie. Brałyście może takie ? Poradźcie coś…

----------


## Karaoke

Przede wszystkim prośba o nie dublowanie tematu.
Teraz do rzeczy : zacznij od obliczenia swojego dziennego zapotrzebowania kalorycznego, poszukaj w necie szczegółowego kalkulatora. Następnie ułóż sobie dietę z ujemnym bilansem 10-15 % mniej. Rozłóż posiłki ok 5-ciu równomiernie w czasie po to by nie chodzić głodnym, ostatni posiłek na 1,5 godz. przed snem. I nie popełniaj błędu typu 20 kg w 3 m-ce jak to pisałaś w innym miejscu, bo nie dość że to mało realne to i efekt jojo gwarantowany. Koniecznie dużo ruchu, jakieś ćwiczenia, basen itp. Jednym słowem chudnąć powinno się z głową.

----------


## high_heels

jedz 5 razy dziennie male posilki i duzo chodzenia, brzuszkow, jesli chcesz pomocy mozesz ziolka wspomagajace brac.

----------


## sueg

Zgadzam się z powyższymi opiniami.
Nie pomogę Ci jeśli chodzi takież właśnie doświadczenie, aczkolwiek mogę podpowiedzieć coś z medycznego punktu widzenia. Odrdzam stosowania wszelakich preparatów. Pierwszym powodem jest niepewność składu i szkodliwe substancje, uszkadzające cały organizm, wątrobę w szczególności, drugi powód to fakt, iż 98% wszystkich dostępnych preparatów praktycznie nia działa lub działa w niemal niezauważalnej ilości.
Mogę polecić dietę, aktywność, odradzam stostowanie jakich kolwiek preparatów.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś niezadowolona z wyglądu?
Masz problemy ze zdrowiem i  wagą ciała?
Potrzebujesz porady dietetyka?
Wyślij na maila: syrenatruck@o2.pl - imię, czy jesteś zadowolona ze swojego stanu zdrowia, co chciałabyś zmienić w wyglądzie ( skórę, kondycję, wagę ), ile wody pijesz dziennie i numer telefonu.
Skontaktuje się z Tobą profesjonalny dietetyk.
Raz w tygodniu wśród wszystkich zgłoszeń losujemy osobę, która zostanie zaproszona na promocyjną Analizę Składu Ciała i analizę zapotrzebowań organizmu elektronicznym analizatorem ciała połączony z poradą dietetyczną i rozpisaniem 14 dniowej diety.

----------


## pati00-a

Słuchajcie znalazłam te tabletki o których pisałam. Nazywają się ForeverSlim. Jest to produkt szwajcarsko-amerykański. Skutecznie eliminuje tłuszcz i uczucie głodu. Poprawia metabolizm.Czy któraś z Was je stosowała ? Słyszałam, że mają świetnie opatentowany skład i niwelują cellulit (!). Takie 2w1  :Smile:  Już zamówiłam  :Smile:

----------


## magnolia

No nie wiem, ja nie wierzę w tabletki cud. Co to to nie. Jeśli mówimy o suplementach to może co najwyżej jakaś l-karnityna mogłaby pomóc, ale ona też działa dopiero w momencie kiedy naprawdę ćwiczysz. Uważam, że najprostsze sposoby są najlepsze, tzn. dieta plus sport. Co do diety to też proponuje skorzystać z jakiegoś kreatora diety, np. takiego jak tu Lionfitness.pl/przepisy, gdzie sama sobie dobierasz do dziennego menu to co lubisz, program jedynie ogranicza Ci wybór spośród proponowanych przepisów pod względem ilości kalorii, jakie możesz spożyć, poza tym wszystkie dania są smaczne i odpowiednio zbilansowane. Co do sporu to wydaje mi się, że wystarczy korzystać z lata. Jazda na rowerze, chodzenie po górach, nordic walking, pływanie - jest tyle możliwości. O wiele lepiej miło spędzić czas niż katować swoje mięśnie w zaciszu własnego pokoju lub na siłowni.

----------


## sarlinna

Ja schudłam stosując dietę 3D i jeżdżąc na rowerku stacjonarnym. 5 kg w 3 miesiące to i tak dużo - uwierz, niektórym nawet tyle nie udaje się schudnąc, po prostu waga stoi. Same tabletki na pewno nic nie dadzą, organizm musi dostawać odpowiednie składniki w odpowiedniej ilości - nie da się jeść fast foodów, łykać tabletki i chudnąć. jak chcesz, to spróbuj mojej diety, nie jest ciężka, do tego możesz sobie kupić np. tabletki bio cla z zieloną herbatą, mi nawet lekarz polecał je.

----------


## karolinas

Nie polecam tabletek. Może i schudniesz, ale pytanie na jak długo. Tylko wypracowane efekty utrzymują się przez dłuższy czas, a chyba na tym Ci zależy, prawda?

----------


## poppi

proponuję dużo ruchu, aerobik, kręcenie hula hop, bieganie. Tutaj jest fajna strona dla początkujących : www.jak-biegac.pl 
A na poprawę trawienia polecam srebro koloidalne.

----------


## DzieweczkaZLaseczka

@Sarlinna, a na czym polega ta dieta 3D? Ja ostatnio mam problemy, żeby schudnąć, mimo ruchu i dbania o posiłki... Być może wynika to z drobnych problemów z tarczycą, w takich przypadkach z tego, co wiem, bez diety się raczej nie obejdzie, bo ciężko jest samemu schudnąć  :Frown:  A w tabletki też nie wierzę - one same nic nie zrobią z zalegającym tłuszczem :P

----------


## Coco85

najwazniejsze to zrezygnowac ze slodyczy (ja nie potrafie tak do konca, ale jem raz na 2 tyg. cos malego slodkiego) i polecam pic naprawde duuuzo wody (2-3l dziennie), do tego jak pic herbate to tylko czerwona albo zielona, no i malo smazonego. Ja na takiej diecie schudlam 4 kg!

----------


## Marysia_112

ja na odchudzanie polecam suplement na odchudzanie Asystor Slim. Trochę tych środków przetestowałam i te okazał się najskuteczniejsze. Dostarcza on dla organizmu tych składników, których akurat potrzebuję. Dobiera je odpowiednio do potrzeb tych w dzień i tych w nocy. Do tego nie stosuję żadnych, specjalnych diet, tylko tak sama sobie ustalam co mogę jeść. I tak jem 3 posiłki dziennie, zawsze o tej samej porze, ostatni o 18 i każdy popijamy czerwoną herbatą. Oczywiście zero słodyczy, cukru i innych takich. I waga powoli spada. Jeśli byś chciała poczytać coś więcej o tych tabletach to podaję stronę w internecie, na której są one opisane http://mmo.pl/3622-asystor-slim.html

----------


## sarlinna

A miałaś robione badania? Czy już przyjmujesz jakieś leki? Dieta 3D to właściwie taka zbilansowana rozpiska posiłków doprawionych odpowiednimi przyprawami, mnie pomogła schudnąć  :Smile:  Pisałam chyba nawet w innym temacie na forum.

----------


## DzieweczkaZLaseczka

Tak, miałam niedawno kontrolę - to bardziej wynika z tego, że przez parę lat brałam leki... Teraz nic nie biorę, nie mam przeciwwskazań do stosowania diet. Na innym forum widziałam też coś o diecie 3D, a na tym forum gdzie jest przez Ciebie opisana ta dieta?

----------


## sarlinna

Tutaj jest cały temat o diecie 3D : http://medyczka.pl/showthread.php?t=...ed=1#post30478 Oprócz tego sa różne blogi, też możesz sobie przejrzeć, bon jest dużo uwag praktycznych.

----------


## DzieweczkaZLaseczka

O, dziękuję  :Smile:  A linki do blogów osób stosujących dietę 3D znasz? Ja się bardzo zainteresowałam tą dietą, trochę poczytałam i jestem skłonna ją zamówić, bo wszyscy piszą, że jest bardzo skuteczna.

----------


## sarlinna

Hmm, jak będę miała chwilkę, to poszukam, dobrze?  :Smile:  Tak na szybko to znalazłam ten http://dieta3dchili.blogspot.com/ Tam dziewczyna teraz stosuje dietę 3D i opisuje na bieżąco wrażenia.

----------


## DzieweczkaZLaseczka

Oj, jakbyś mogła poszukać, to byłabym wdzięczna - ja jakoś nie jestem za pan brat z wyszukiwarką, nic ciekawego nie znajduję :/ A tego bloga zaraz z chęcią poczytam  :Smile: 

A powiedz mi jeszcze, bo nie wiem, czy dobrze rozumiem - cena 40 zł to jest za 28-dniowe menu składające się z 5 posiłków, tak? Potem muszę dokupić dodatkowe menu czy mogę korzystać z tego samego? Czy ta dieta 3D ma jakieś przedłużenie, gdyby chcialo się kontynuowac po czterech tyg?

----------

